# baking bread problems....please help



## wisk (Oct 15, 2004)

I am not sure whats wrong with me lately. Normally baking the bread is not an issue. 

The top of the bread is getting down a lot faster then the bottom. By the time the bottom is done, the top of the bread is really really really brown... boarderling on burnt. 

I am using pirex glass loaf pans. could that be the problem?


----------



## rjhunt (Jul 1, 2001)

According to America's Test Kitchen and my own experience, you want a metal nonstick loaf pan for baking bread. The glass pyrex is most likely the culprit of your light bread bottom.

becca


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Some electric ovens can burn the bottom of bread if the element stays on during baking, that is why a long preheat will help. In my home oven I have a pizza stone I am using to help deflect the heat and keep the bottom from getting overdone. It seems to work. hth.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I am ANTI-Pyrex when it comes to bread. It takes way too long for the pan to come to temp. This means that while the top of your loaf is baking the minute you put it in, the bottom has to wait untill the pan reaches temp. Thus you end up with burnt tops an properly baked bottoms or propery baked tops and underpaked bottoms. I use Chicago Metallic non-stick loaf pans.


----------

